# Canadian indoor 3d nationals



## dillybop (Apr 4, 2008)

registration forms and info on archery canada website the shoot will be april 6-8 in Fort St John B.C


----------



## dillybop (Apr 4, 2008)

http://archerycanada.com/en/tournament-information/986-2012-canadian-3d-indoor-championships


----------



## dillybop (Apr 4, 2008)

ttt


----------



## dillybop (Apr 4, 2008)

whose planning on coming to nationals ???


----------



## pikemaster (Jun 21, 2010)

Im hoping to be there.


----------



## dillybop (Apr 4, 2008)

registration also available at www.newtotemarchery.com


----------



## Diamondgirl27 (Mar 26, 2009)

Is super excited I can't wait


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

Ill be there, we are bring out a coach hoping that we have 25 people coming with us


----------



## dillybop (Apr 4, 2008)

Winner of the hotel stay is Brian Hawkins from Wilkie Sask


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

dillybop said:


> Winner of the hotel stay is Brian Hawkins from Wilkie Sask


Awesome congrats Brian


----------



## dillybop (Apr 4, 2008)

still taking registrations friday at the event


----------



## buckshot270 (Apr 30, 2009)

also make sure when you register to check off what category you are in and your shirt size as you will receive a free shirt with registration


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

buckshot270 said:


> also make sure when you register to check off what category you are in and your shirt size as you will receive a free shirt with registration


Have not heard anything back as to whether or not I am registered, talked to a couple buddies also and they have heard nothing?????


----------



## buckshot270 (Apr 30, 2009)

Results are now posted on newtotemarchery.com thanks to everyone who came to the shoot, glad to hear everyone had a really good time. Thanks to all the volunteers who helped make this all happen for our club! :darkbeer:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

was this the fca nationals ... and how many shooters total ... looks like about 60 shooters only from scores listed...


----------



## Mr. Bill (Dec 5, 2007)

I can't find the results anywhere


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

go to newtotem site and results are on top of page on right as a link site is listed as a link in above threads 6 threads or so down...


----------



## Mr. Bill (Dec 5, 2007)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> go to newtotem site and results are on top of page on right as a link site is listed as a link in above threads 6 threads or so down...


Still can't see it, do you have to log in or something? Post a link directly to the results or post them on here if you can.

Thanks


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

it says 3d nationals on right side of their home page...


----------



## Mr. Bill (Dec 5, 2007)

Not for me... home or work.


----------



## buckshot270 (Apr 30, 2009)

http://www.newtotemarchery.com/inde...nal-championship-results&catid=25:the-project
ok try this i hear google chrome works but not internet explorer and firefox works as well hope this helps


----------



## Mr. Bill (Dec 5, 2007)

buckshot270 said:


> http://www.newtotemarchery.com/inde...nal-championship-results&catid=25:the-project
> ok try this i hear google chrome works but not internet explorer and firefox works as well hope this helps


If I click on the pdf symbol I get this, which is the same thing I got before.

Warning: getimagesize(../components/com_attachments/media/icons/pdf.gif) [function.getimagesize]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /home/newtotem/public_html/libraries/tcpdf/tcpdf.php on line 3694
TCPDF error: Missing or incorrect image file: ../components/com_attachments/media/icons/pdf.gif


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Click on archery then 3d.http://bowzone.ca/forum/index.php


----------



## Mr. Bill (Dec 5, 2007)

DXTCLUE said:


> Click on archery then 3d.http://bowzone.ca/forum/index.php


Works, Thank you very much


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

congrats to all the winners and to the new totem archers on putting on an excellent event........ 180+ shooters i heard


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

excellent kudos to club...way to go


----------

